# OBS Virtual Camera showing black screen on Discord



## jackdoe (Jan 28, 2021)

Im trying to use Ubuntu 20.04 so i've installed all the softwares im using at Windows too. I installed OBS Studio but virtual camera wasnt showing up at first, neither at discord video options or at hotkeys options at obs studio. Looking up for some solutions, people said we had to install  v4l2loopback-dkms. I did that and know i can set hotkeys for start and stop virtual camera at OBSStudio, which wasnt showing up at first, and OBS Virtual Camera option is now showing as a video option at discord as well, but it shows a black screen whenever i tried to use it.

Can someone help me, please?


I have OBS 26.1.1.


----------



## Scla (Jan 28, 2021)

This is a common issue with Electron application. I was able to reproduce the issue on my machine. There's a "workaround": use the web app on your browser. I know, it is not a great replacement, but that's what we have to work with, at the moment. Also, other applications like Microsoft Teams show a similar behavior. 
You could also try to compile Discord with a new version of Electron, that might fix the issue. It is a complex solution, I wouldn't recommend unless you have some experience with Electron.


----------



## jackdoe (Jan 29, 2021)

Scla said:


> This is a common issue with Electron application. I was able to reproduce the issue on my machine. There's a "workaround": use the web app on your browser. I know, it is not a great replacement, but that's what we have to work with, at the moment. Also, other applications like Microsoft Teams show a similar behavior.
> You could also try to compile Discord with a new version of Electron, that might fix the issue. It is a complex solution, I wouldn't recommend unless you have some experience with Electron.



Yeah,i see why you quoted workaround because theres not a real solution. Honestly i just went back to Windows, everything works so much better FOR ME. But thanks anyways.


----------

